

Are ClinicalTrials.gov p-values clustered around .05? - RA_Fisher
http://www.statwonk.com/blog/are-clinicaltrialsgov-p-values-clustered-around-005/

======
bayesianhorse
My hypothesis is, that there is a stronger publication bias in psychology
journals than in reported clinical trials. And the latter aren't really
"publications" in the sense of a peer reviewed, published paper.

There is certainly a publication bias in publishing the results of the
clinical studies, but this database registers the trials long before any such
publication. And some are never registered.

~~~
RA_Fisher
I think that's a good hypothesis. It appears the mechanism of registration and
reporting helps. I wasn't aware of that process when I started; very much
still exploring the database.

What do you make of the single hypothesis vs. alternative stuff? That blew my
mind.

